# Are there reproductions hangman noose sissy bars?



## 49deluxe (Sep 28, 2022)

Hello cabe, question for the group. Does anyone make reproduction hangman noose sissy bars? I saw one for the 1st time and thought it was kool this weekend. I was told someone made some aftermarket ones. Just curious if anyone heard or knew anything about that. I understand they are super rare and originals are hard to find and expensive.


----------



## nick tures (Sep 28, 2022)

as far as i know they never reproduced them


----------



## ODDER (Sep 28, 2022)

My friend Frank has made quite a few of them. Not sure if he’s making any more but I will ask him.


----------



## 49deluxe (Sep 28, 2022)

ODDER said:


> My friend Frank has made quite a few of them. Not sure if he’s making any more but I will ask him.



I would be interested in one if he does. Thanks


----------



## 60sstuff (Sep 28, 2022)

Those crazy sissy bars from the past.
Here are two Original bars I scored maybe 30+ years ago.


----------



## Logan64 (Oct 8, 2022)

Frank has made very few batches in time. He may do another run eventually. I got my fair share when he did then last.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Oct 8, 2022)

Logan64 said:


> Frank has made very few batches in time. He may do another run eventually. I got my fair share when he did then last.View attachment 1708518



Now you are just showing off


----------



## Jimmy Red (Oct 8, 2022)

I'd be interested if he does also.


----------



## JimmyTheDog (Oct 8, 2022)

Count me in!!! Those are gorgeous


----------



## Grey Ghost (Oct 11, 2022)

Those are crazy!
That’s something I never saw as a kid.


----------



## Davonny (Nov 19, 2022)

I’d love one of those if he decides to make more.


----------



## Outskirtscustoms (Nov 23, 2022)

I'd love to get one or three of those depending on price. Would look sweet on my Mini Twinn, Stingray, and Fastback projects.


----------



## mrg (Nov 23, 2022)

Not cheap!


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 30, 2022)

An original Hangmans noose sissy bar should bring $1000 easy.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Nov 30, 2022)

Jaxon said:


> An original Hangmans noose sissy bar should bring $1000 easy.
> 
> View attachment 1742598



Boy that bike is *BAD A$$*


----------



## Skiroule69 (Dec 27, 2022)

I'm surprised nobody did a peace sign one, considering the era!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 27, 2022)

Skiroule69 said:


> I'm surprised nobody did a peace sign one, considering the era!



I thought I have seen one somewhere, not sure if it was vintage or modern


----------

